# Our New Mini Vintage Bitch carrier came!!!



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

.....and Lacey and I both LOVE it!!! It's perfect for the wee peanut chi's. Its exactly what I wanted!! 

Thank you Lori!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your Wee Peanut Chi is absolutely adorable, and Lori's carriers are amazing and gorgeous! Very cute pics!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha sooo sweet love the one with the mouth open,love seeing that little face


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

oh man.. I want one!!!! The wee chi that is!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahh....glad Lacey and you like the carrier. Omg.....those pics of her are so precious! Looks like she ready to take a little nap with that yawn pic love the little tongue pic too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

That is gorgeous, i love the fabric and color choice.  If mine were tiny ones , i would defiinitly be buying one. Tootsie is too big for a carrier and Minnie prefers to be with Tootsie.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awwww!! Lacey looks proud to be next to her fab new carrier :lol: 

I'm still working on convincing MYSELF to buy one of those bags from Lori.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Perfect! Lori does a fantastic job!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

haha that last pic is adorable .


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Love it!! Lacey is adorable & Lori did a fantastic job as always!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Eeeeeeee Lacey is so cute in her new bag!! Looks like she feels very cozy and safe in there. And such a beautiful bag, thats a great color/print for Florida too. Perfection.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice!!!!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG! that is adorable!!!!!!!! I love the fur!!! And the last pic is so cute I could melt


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the bag! its so cute! and Lacey.. OMG she is adorable! i would say shes growing but shes still so dinky!! bless her


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

oh what a nice bag! and i love your chi. Such a cutie!!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

This is so adorable love it!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

beautiful! i love the colors! and little lacey is so cute, i love the last pictures of her!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

waaahhh!! I want one  Lori would Leila fit in one of those?? She is exactly 5 lbs i believe and very short.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, she would fit, No problem.



cherper said:


> waaahhh!! I want one  Lori would Leila fit in one of those?? She is exactly 5 lbs i believe and very short.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love baby lacey shes so sweet in her new purse


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwww just too cute for words looks so comfy love lori's work


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just darling and I adore the bag!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The bag looks perfect for your wee little girl, I want one for my wee Amberleah lou lou..


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I love that last picture soooooo cute!


----------

